# SSAutoRN.exe



## tpkelley (Oct 12, 2002)

Zone Alarm keeps telling me SSAutoRN.exe is trying to access internet. Can anyone tell me what program is doing this?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://processlist.com/info/ssautorn.html

Let it out


----------

